# Exceeding 3500Kg... or not!



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry if this is previous posts. We are planning to buy our first M/H in September at last - a Hymer obviously (used). Looking at many models over the years I have noticed that some have quite a low payload (e.g. B584) when limited to 3500Kg. I have seen plenty that have had the max weight uprated to 3900 and even higher. We are not sure at this stage whether we would travel with others because we've never had a motorhome yet, but it seems that adding even one more adult, e.g. my daughter, would put severe constraints on the payload. Also I have always tended to travel with lots of clutter - e.g. bikes, inflatable boat, when caravanning, so travelling light is not going to be easy for me.

I am interested to see how exceeding 3500 affects members in practice. It seems to affect speed limits abroad but I wouldn't imagine doing more that 100kph/60mph anyway. I think it limits to 50mph on ordinary roads in France. Does having a motorhome above 3500 limit _where _you can drive it - e.g. in French towns? I'm not sure about how it affects driving in this country but would be interested in any members' comments. Do Police check up on weights much?

At present we are torn between a 544 and a 644 or, if available and cheap enough, the Mercedes equivalents. We have taken advice from this forum to keep below 7m. The extra bed at the back of the larger vans is a temptation as we are not sure if we would manage with just the overcab bed, but it seems that these larger vans would exceed 3500Kg. Any help would be very welcome as the day eventually looms closer. Knowing our luck I can imagine that, when we eventually are in a position to buy, second hand availability will dry up! :?


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Our mh is over 3500 and I can't say we've ever had a problem with it places we could go etc any more than on that is under 3500. Personally I'm glad we went for this one as like you we tend to take a fair bit of kit and our payload is so much better than we would have had with one under 3500. 

I wouldn't worry about the second hand market drying up, in fact the best time to buy is probably after the season, they become quite a bit cheaper then.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The speed limits change in this country as well to 60 on dual carriageways 50 on single ones.

In France some signs prohibit all over 3500 some prohibit just goods vehicles over 3500. Note this latter from this forum not from personal observation.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*over 3500kg*

Don't forget when you reach 65 you need to apply for your 'grandfather' rights to drive over 3500kg. This involves a medical and a lot of form filling and has to be repeated every 3 years.

Graham


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Payload------- Better to have it and not need it , than need it and not have it.

Dennis


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: over 3500kg*



zappy61 said:


> Don't forget when you reach 65 you need to apply for your 'grandfather' rights to drive over 3500kg. This involves a medical and a lot of form filling and has to be repeated every 3 years.
> 
> Graham


Its actually 70 years of age not 65.

peedee


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 'C' class licence. (HGV Class 2). I'll have to have a medical every year from September when I'm 65, in order to drive vehicles > 3500 kgs. 

I think!


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

670 is our chosen vehicle. We travel at 50mph. 4500 weight. manoeuvrable. 24.7 mpg. 

Never had any problem in any French villages. Can be tight on very rare occasions, but that is due to other parked vehicles, same as GB.

Not sure of the date, but if you passed your driving licence before 93 then you are allowed to drive a vehicle up 4500, but if passed after then 3500 and you will need to take a test

Best I can do. Others will confirm exact details. MHF is that good.

Regards


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Westkirby01 said:


> Not sure of the date, but if you passed your driving licence before 93 then you are allowed to drive a vehicle up 4500, but if passed after then 3500 and you will need to take a test


Pre-98, you automatically have your C1 which means you can drive up to 7.5 tonne (until 70, when you need to pass a medical to keep it).

After that, max is 3.5 tonne unless you take your own C1 test (cost approx £1,000) and then the C1 is only valid until you are 45 (then you need a medical every five years to keep it).

Lower speed limits apply in the UK over 3050kg, not over 3500kg (unladen).

Hope this helps!


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

OP said "We are planning to buy our first M/H in September at last - a Hymer obviously (used). "


WHY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keith


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
we have the Hymer 644 on a fiat ducato 2.8jtd plated at 3900kg with rear lounge that can convert to double bed if needed but we tend to use the A class bed in the front, half garage at the back takes folding bikes chairs and table plus other assorted gubbins and still plenty of storage and payload for over 100 bottles of wine. 7metres long so no problem to park and manoevre generally (reversing camera is a must).
The speed limits are not a problem because we wouldn't want to go any faster, get average of 27 - 28 mpg though we do have cruise control which helps.
Only occaisional problem with some towns in France where limit is 3.5t in centre but generally OK. Yes we will both need to get medical at 70 to continue driving it but I think we will have sold it for a smaller van before then
Overall it is worth getting something where you don't have to worry about payload in case you find that perfect wine at a very good price

Chris


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

*Blimey - what a quick reponse!*

Many thanks for your prompt and useful responses. This forum is worth its weight in gold (over 3500Kg of gold would be nice!). I think you have convinced me so let's hope there will be some good 644s out there in Autumn.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

In practice as there is no physical difference between a 3500 & 4000kg MH no one takes any notice unless you are obviously breaking some regulation. I don't worry about it


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think as a simple rule of thumb, you will struggle to get enough payload on any but the smallest Hymer B class (e.g. B504) if it is rated at 3,500kg.
If you are buying one that was originally registered abroad and has since been imported into the UK, be aware that it might be plated at 3,500kg as a result of being down-graded for use in Germany / France etc., even though it is technically a vehicle with higher GVW potential. The limitations and cost of use for vehicles over 3,500 kg are more constrained for vehicles registered abroad. Hence, many drivers have them down-plated. Just check what chassis the vehicle is actually built on. If a Fiat, as long as it is on the 'maxi' or '18' chassis, it can carry 3,900 or 4,000 kg. If is is on a Sprinter chassis, then a 313/316 can carry 3,800 kg and a 413/416 can carry 4,600 kg.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

peterthebruce, 
or anyone else for that matter, may I ask what the payload actually is for a Hymer 584 as I have recently purchased one and I cannot find the payload figures anywhere. It is a V reg Fiat plated at 3500kg.
Many thanks.
Norman.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Tucano said:


> peterthebruce,
> or anyone else for that matter, may I ask what the payload actually is for a Hymer 584 as I have recently purchased one and I cannot find the payload figures anywhere. It is a V reg Fiat plated at 3500kg.
> Many thanks.
> Norman.


There should be a plate on the outside of the body low down which gives you various weights including maximum front and rear axle loads.

However the safe and sensible way is to take your motorhome to a local weigbridge and have it weighed, preferably when loaded up for a trip.

There are so many optional bits and pieces it is better to get a real life measure of how much it weighs.

Cheers

LGC


----------

